
A list of campus ambassador programmes for students - palash25
https://github.com/palash25/awesome-campus-ambassadors/
======
palash25
This list contains links to various campus ambassador programmes offered to
undergrads by organizations working in the domain of software development &
computer science. Currently it is a small list and needs contributions from
the community.

